# Replacement marker lenses



## pauljr1283 (Jul 11, 2011)

My wife and I just purchases a 1984 24' Fleetwood Prowler tow behind that needs a little work. Most of the problems I have already got figured out and fixed or have plans to get fixed, however one of the problems it has is four of the marker light lenses are missing (the red ones) and I have been unable to find any replacements as of yet. The lights are there and working so I would rather not replace the whole fixtures. They are 2" x 4" and they are squared off at the corners (not rounded at all.) If any one could give me some ideas on where to find some it would be GREATLY appreciated


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Have you tried contacting an RV shop that works on Fleetwood trailers? They might have a parts department who can order some. You might also try an Internet search of RV surplus stores. You need to know the exact model name to help in finding a replacement. Or try visiting RV stores and you might get lucky and just find one that fit. Measure it well!


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

Replacement Marker lenses (reflective) 

There you go bud, hope this helps yuh out!


----------

